# Ricola



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Any idea why ricola would cause me to have pain, bloat, gas? I usually do fine with a bit of sugar but I start to have symptomes after only one ricola. Here are the ingredients:0.9 mg. of the following herb mixture: horehound, speedwell, ribwort,thyme, mallow,burnet, marshmallow, parsley piert, 0.5 mg of menthol and 1 mg of peppermint oil. Also conains 10 mg of vitamin C.Non-medicinal ingredinets: sugar, glucose syrup, citric acid and natural flavorings. I realize that it's diffucult to know what ingredients would cause my pain. Just wondering if anybody else has this problem with this product. Thanks.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Ricola gives me stomach ache. A shame really as I love their original ones.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Ricola gives me stomach ache. A shame really as I love their original ones.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

For me, it would be the citric acid and possibly the peppermint oil.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

For me, it would be the citric acid and possibly the peppermint oil.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

The citric acid for me too. I can't eat an entire orange or grapefruit without awful pain.Ty


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

The citric acid for me too. I can't eat an entire orange or grapefruit without awful pain.Ty


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

For me it's the sugars, both added and in the plant extracts.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

For me it's the sugars, both added and in the plant extracts.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

just guessing, but maybe you are swallowing a lot of air when you're sucking on it? or you could be sensitive to one of those ingredients...hard to tell because our bodies react so differently to things. i almost wonder if the menthol could bother you...


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

just guessing, but maybe you are swallowing a lot of air when you're sucking on it? or you could be sensitive to one of those ingredients...hard to tell because our bodies react so differently to things. i almost wonder if the menthol could bother you...


----------

